# Peter Kaisan locos listed



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I listed in the live steam ads some of the engines collected over the years by Peter Kaisan. Terry Seese and I spent over 5 hours just clearing and organizing the many many many boxes of train and non-train items. I apologize that I do not yet have many pictures or prices but pictures will take another few hours after I make the 1.5 hr drive to his widow’s house. In regard to price, ‘suggest’ the way Peter did.... Neither he nor I will be offended!


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

i added some pics and descriptions of some really nice engines from some of the hobby’s master builders-Larry Herget and Norm Saley. Definitely engines you’ll want to own.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a special way to get to these ads? The Classified section states zero live steam. I'm confused.

David Meashey


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Dave,

Not sure what was going on there. I couldn't see anything when I wasn't logged in. When I did log in I saw all the individual posts the the thumbnail pics. Anybody seen that before or let me know what I did wrong....

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you have to be logged on to see the ads completely...seems to be a recent additional "feature" of the website.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff;

Per the usual FUBAR for this site, it allows me to log in to the forums. The same user name and password causes the spinner to go on forever from the home page, and then I get that Error 550. Not to worry, I really can't afford the locomotives right now. I probably won't spend a lot of time at this site anymore. LSC is user friendly and MLS is not. It is a no brainer as to where I should spend more time.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway,
David Meashey

P.S. Was able to pull up the list from the link on the live steam forum at LSC. It worked long enough for me to read the list, then locked up my whole session - all too typical.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Is anyone else having these problems? I apologize for any unintended problems. So far we have sold a number of engines on the site to help Peter’s significant other. If anyone can help by posting elsewhere, that would be fine. 

There are also many locos in the list that are very inexpensive. This might be a good time to help a young hobbyist learn about our great hobby. I think Peter would approve and we would be helping Lori as well. Thanks to all!


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Sam, I am able to see the adds in the classified section

Kevin


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Kevin,
Thanks for letting me know. I will be trying to get more pics and information on the engines this week. Hopefully, I'll have more specific answers soon.

Sam


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

boilingwater said:


> Is anyone else having these problems?
> 
> 
> Boilingwater - I have logged on, but unable to see any items listed in the 'live steam' area. It displays (0) listings.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> unable to see any items listed in the 'live steam' area. It displays (0) listings.


Very strange. I was about to say it might be because you are not listed as "1st Class" but Fsts2K says he can see them. Can you view any other Classifieds?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_(For those having problems, here's a snapshot. NOTE Sam is updating this list from time to time, so it is only today's list.)_



Ok, here is a listing of some of the engines that are available. Most of these I have NOT tested for operation. Many are new in their boxes (mostly aristocraft and Bowande)
The rest will be sold-as is-unless I can get to it to test. If you have any interest, please email me at sdimaggio at ameritech dot net.

I will entertain reasonable offers. I have a range in mind for most so get there and the engine is yours plus shippping unless you take delivery at DH.

Please help if you can. Peter left no will so your generous purchases directly helps her. I will try to accommodate any thoughtful offer.

1. Accucraft Forney
2. Mason Bogie #15 R/C
3. Accucraft Mogul NCNG Butane 
4. a. Aster Reno b. SOLD
5. SOLD
6. Accucraft Forney #6
7. Accucraft Ruby 'RRR'
8. Aster GER-make a Thomas!
9. SOLD
10. Accucraft Ruby
11. Aster Old Faithful
12. SOLD
13. Accucraft Mich-Cal Shay
14. Acccucraft Black Mogul
15. - SOLD
16. -SOLD
17. Pearse 0-4-0 Switcher
18. - SOLD
19. Accucraft 0-6-0 Switcher-1/29 Scale I think
20. Roundhouse (need to id this one)
21. Accucraft American SPC
22. Aster Climax-pending sale 
23. Regner Freida
24. Accucraft Shay 2 cyl
25. St Charles Station Crane-non live steam-I have pics.
26. Accucraft Mogul Black Diff. Tank
27. Accucraft Mich-Cal 2 cyl Shay 
28. Accucraft Ruby - Wood Cab
29. Accucraft American-Larry Herget 
30. Accucraft Forney- Brown
31. Accucraft Mason Bogie- San Juan
32. Accucraft Black Mogul R/C
33. Accucraft 4 Rubies…
34. Accucraft Ruby Ida
35. Aristocraft 040-Complete
36. Aristocraft 040 "
37. Aristocraft "
38. Aristocrat Mikado
39. Roundhouse Jack? (modified US)
40. Roundhouse unknown
41. Aristocraft Mikado
42. Accucraft Mogul Nevada County 
43. Accucraft Mogul "
44. Accucraft Goose-electric--Need to find #
45. Bowande Falk
46. Bowande Porter
47. Bowande A4-A high interest engine but I will need to reexamine this one.
48. -SOLD
49. Merlin-Lots of interest in this engine but I need to go back to take pics.
50. Bowande Falk
51. Bowande Falk
52. Bowande Porter 
53. Project Engine (frame and wheels completed only plus instructions)
54. Accucraft 3 Cyl Shay-pending front truck replacement. Any one have a front truck from one of these??
55. Acc Forney- Larry Herget beauty-I have pics of this one. custom cab, running deck, and wood cow catcher. Really nice. Make offer.

There are more of many of the same above....and more still that are not yet in the above list......or yet discovered.....If you sold an engine to Pete and now have seller's remorse...now is the time to get her back. If any prior owner has info for me, that would be great. There are some in the collection I have yet to identify....so, ask and I may find...

There are some parts as well: several unaccounted tenders, a Frank ‘S’ boiler and parts, an Aristo Mike with no tender, a Saito boiler/burner, an o/scale mamod set, and a lot of stuff I can’t immediately Id. I will try to bring some of this Diamondhead or will entertain offers. I will try to get pics of some of this stuff.

Please note that there are some good beginner engines here: lots of Rubies and the aristo switchers. I will sell very inexpensively to any new hobbyist. 

Anyone would wants a Ruby to make your own engine ‘x’, then here’s a good chance to get one inexpensively. Remember Larry Newman? 

Here are a few I will bring to Diamondhead but I will ship if you can't wait...:

Thanks-Sam

* Accucraft N & W 611 Alcohol Version—great runner at an excellent discount! 5K or best offer.
* Aster Schools-very good condition. Original manual. 1.4k
* Accucraft Saxonian 1k, 060, excellent. 1.4k
* Accucraft Ruby Tender. Rare. Make offer.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete. 
Lots of excellent engines still out there. There is no one out there who wants a N&W 611 alcohol fired for significantly under the $5950 like the ones listed on ebay? I have this engine myself and the coaches and it is a great runner. I will bring to DH if someone wants to pick her up there. 

There are brand new Aristocraft 040s and Mikes and are excellent engines to modify to your liking. Please make a reasonable offer and I'll bring it to DH or we will ship directly to you. 

Let's get some of the many Rubies gone--how about getting one for a young person interested in the hobby? I gave a RH Bertie to a teenager and he now has coaches and has an Accucraft bumblebee from another guy who gave it to him. He started learning to use my lathe and now he's hooked. This summer he wants to build his own layout from donated track. So, it can happen. We all need to try to get younger people using their hands and their minds to create. If you want to have someone to sell or donate your models to-- someone who might care- it's past time that we all try to keep this hobby going in a younger direction.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

List has been updated.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

There are still many nice Christmas gifts for under the tree on the list...pricing for ones where we have duplicates will be significant! Of course, your significant other needs one too!


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Still not seeing s snapshot...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not seeing anything on classid=fied section either


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

artgibson said:


> I am not seeing anything on classid=fied section either


https://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/89752-peter-kaisan-estate-sale.html


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

*peter Kaisan locos*

Sam and Peter,
I also don't see anything under classifieds. I would appreciate a current list. I may be interested in some. I noticed he had an Aristo Mike with no tender. Any idea if it is serviceable? Also I didn't see and accucraft 0-4-0 switcher listed. With all the other engines he had I would be surprised if he didn't have one??
Sam, I bought a Loco from you on ebay some years ago but don't have your email.
Thanks for any info.
Bob Armstrong


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob,

Sorry you can’t see the list. If you are logged in, you should be able to see it. If not, I’ll post an update here later with updates.

The aristo mike looks very good but no tender. $500 for that. My email again is sdimaggio at ameritech dot net.

The Accucraft 040 isn’t assembled and I don’t have time to deal with that right now unfortunately.

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Here’s the update:

1. Accucraft Forney 
2. Rishon Mason Bogie by Paul Trevaskis #15 R/C (few pics) 
3. Accucraft Mogul NCNG Butane 
4. a. SOLD b. SOLD 
5. SOLD 
6. Accucraft Forney #6 
7. Accucraft Ruby 
8. Aster GER
9. SOLD 
10. Accucraft Ruby 
11. SOLD 
12. SOLD 
13. Accucraft Mich-Cal 2 cyl Shay 
14. Acccucraft Black Mogul
15. - SOLD 
16. -SOLD 
17. - SOLD 
18. - SOLD 
19. Accucraft 0-6-0 Switcher-1/29 Scale USA-nice engine 
20. Roundhouse SRRL—this one is in rough shape—missing rear truck on loco it appears —plus tender isn’t right...need to see level of work required... 
21. Accucraft American SPC red version-needs some major repair work 
22. Aster Climax-pending sale 
23. Regner Freida 
24. Accucraft mich-cal Shay 2 cyl 
25. SOLD 
26. Accucraft 3 cyl Shay-custom propane tank by Peter- have pics 
27. Accucraft Mich-Cal 2 cyl Shay 
28. Accucraft Ruby - Wood Cab 
29. Accucraft American-Larry Herget I have pics
30. Accucraft Forney- Brown 
31. - Poof 
32. Accucraft Black Mogul R/C 
33. Accucraft 2 Rubies…make offer for 1 34. Accucraft Ruby Ida 
35. Aristocraft 040-new & Complete 
36. Aristocraft 040 " 
37. Aristocraft " 
38. Aristocraft Mikado 
39. Roundhouse Jack? (modified US) 
40. Roundhouse Dylan (modified US) 
41. Aristocraft Mikado 
42. Accucraft Mogul Nevada County 
43. Accucraft Mogul " 
44. Accucraft Goose-electric--Need to find # 
45. Bowande Falk 
46. Bowande Porter 
47. Bowande A4 60009 
48. Accucraft 060 UP 1/29 scale 
49. Merlin Matterhorn r/c $495 have pics 50. Bowande Falk 
51. Bowande Falk 
52. Bowande Porter 
53. Project Engine (frame and wheels completed only plus instructions) $100. 
54. Accucraft 3 Cyl Shay-pending front truck replacement. Any one have a front truck from one of these?? 
55. -SOLD
...more not listed-Aster Schools, Acc 611, Acc Saxonian 1k, saito burner boiler, etc. ask and we may find..


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sam, it might help if the sold numbers were just deleted, that would shorten the list a bit. Also, #9 got moved up on the line for the GER, someone might not see that and think the GER is sold. Looks like lots of Christmas shopping is going on! Merry Steamy Christmas everybody. Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

bobrstrong said:


> Sam and Peter,
> I also don't see anything under classifieds. I would appreciate a current list. I may be interested in some. I noticed he had an Aristo Mike with no tender. Any idea if it is serviceable? Also I didn't see and accucraft 0-4-0 switcher listed. With all the other engines he had I would be surprised if he didn't have one??
> Sam, I bought a Loco from you on ebay some years ago but don't have your email.
> Thanks for any info.
> Bob Armstrong


It would be a shame not to have access to the original Classified listing which I linked. There are photos of many of the more interesting items.
https://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/89752-peter-kaisan-estate-sale.html

The only thing I can see that might affect seeing the Classifieds is you are not First Class members. The Forums say:
_"Only 1st Class Members can list postings in this section. All others are welcome to view."_ Which does not mean it is true that others can see the listing. I did report it in the Website bugs forum but no-one responded.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Pete, I can see them and I have never been first class member here. Maybe Sam can repost the pictures here as well for those having problems with the classifieds area. Lots of great models left that need homes. Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam must be busy - hopefully taking some more photos! Here's a few from the other thread.


#29 Larry Herget Accucraft American #7.

A beauty. This one is ultra-clean. Larry added a site glass to this one. Please offer at sdimaggio at ameritech dot net.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Vintage RH (Dylan-pre-1994) 3 wick slip eccentric alcohol-fired tender loco, R/c with servo on throttle.
It has a custom metal tank and tender with radio gear under the load. It looks like a custom job done by Larry. $650. The wood cab and metal tank are almost worth that much... Thanks Richard for help identifying this engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Americanized Vintage Roundhouse Jack/William?

This 0-6-0 Roundhouse...I think originally a RH Jack or William now sports an Aster Mogul #22 cab and us style stack and smokebox. Pressure gauge glass has a crack...not sure if I have a replacement glass or gauge...will look.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster Schools. [PT: Quite a deal. Coaches available from Accucraft.]

Looks in good shape for her age. I have an original manual which I will throw in with the engine.

$1400. Questions? Email me at sdimaggio at ameritech dot net 













(This version lightened with Photoshop)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Merlin Matterhorn. [PT: I have a Maestro - very similar. R/C and easy to run. Review on Sidestreet Bannerworks Loco of the Month.]

Here’s a neat vintage locomotive designed by Tom Cooper. $495 comes with a 4 page manual-thanks Peter T.

Thanks to Peter F and Peter T to help identify. There was a lot of interest in this engine but still no buyers...Please make a reasonable offer. Questions to sdimaggio at ameritech dot net.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bowande A4 ["Union of South Africa". The prorotype still runs in the UK.]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft 060 USA . A solid runner. 1/29 Scale but a nice engine for the money. $900.

Looks new. [JNR8550 in background is sold.]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *boilingwater*  
_Anyone know this engine?_

Marc Horovitz's "Locomotive of the Month" pages are a great place to find the obscure locos. This is a Salem Steam Model.


http://www.sidestreet.info/locos/loco74.html


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

The one above is SOLD.

I know have pics of the Saito burner/boiler. Please send your email to me for those interested. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As for us newbies, I have no clue what a fair offer for a used engine is. No price range suggested either other than cheap, still leaves me wondering if I can afford one and forget about Christmas with the family...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

If you message Sam, he will put a starting price on the model.. Of which I have found are super reasonable and very affordable. Just depends on what you want. Those 0-6-0's are a super value and excellent running for under $1000 dollers. That model would be pushing $2K if it was reissued at todays prices. Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> As for us newbies, I have no clue what a fair offer for a used engine is.


I second Mike's comments and would add more.

Accucraft's range can be split into roughly 3 parts: starters, mid-size and sophisticated. 

In my opinion, the 'starter' locos (Ruby, Ida, Forney) are OK as a first loco, but not very satisfying in the long run. But they don't cost much so if you decide it isn't for you it doesn't hurt so much. The sophisticated engines - N&W J611, C&O Allegheny, etc. - usually in 1/32nd scale - are way beyond the skill set of a newbie (or an old hand in some cases!) 

The "mid sized" engines on the other hand always seem to me to be easy to learn, easy to run, yet they have enough decent engineering that they are satisfying to own. Among them are the 1:20 scale American 4-4-0s, the Mogul 2-6-0s, and the 1/29th AML USRA 0-6-0. Peter K had lots of those engines and Sam's prices are very reasonable. If you already have 1/29th Aristo or USAT rolling stock, then the USRA 0-6-0 is a great deal.

I'd also comment that these fairly expensive live steamers tend to hold their value (Mike can tell you, as he buys and sells more often than I have hot suppers.) If you look after the loco and address any problems or wear as it happens, then you will be able to sell it for close to what you paid. These are all short runs of 2, 50 or even 100 locos, so there aren't many of them around. I'm still looking for an AML 0-4-0 or a Regner Victoria - both have been out of production for many years.

And finally, if you read the notes at the end of his list, Sam is willing to sell the "starter" locos for a very inexpensive price to a newbie. Send him an email and ask how much $$ for that Ida.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I’m trying to strike a balance between helping Peter’s widow and my fellow live steamers. Although I’m giving nothing away even to new hobbyists, I would like to see some folks who have not jumped into the hobby to do so.

As Pete T said most of the Accucraft mid-tier engines are a good deal. There are some really nice Shays too from stock to ones that have been modified by some of the hobby’s elite. It is unlikely, if you take care of the engine, that you’ll lose much in resale. So, please direct some of your friends who might be interested to give it a try.

In the not-for-beginners category, there are also some fixer-uppers in the list if you want to get into restoration. I may tackle one or two to get there closer to selling as complete. There is RH 2-6-2 that could be restored with some parts, a red SPC 440 that has a parts issue and a Rison Mason bogie that needs cab re-glued and repainted. So, some potentially nice locos if you’re willing to work with me and do some work yourself.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

One of the AML 0-6-0's, for the money, is one of the best remaining models that is both excellent for the beginner and satisfying in the long run. Well built, able to pull long trains(watch youtube to see that) and can have some fun mods done like RC control and a chuff pipe from Summerlands to enhance the chuff as it runs. And as mentioned, matches the size of the majority of the common USA prototype rolling stock on the market. One of the Shays would be nice as well if your into logging and slow moving trains. I would be all over the USA lettered 0-6-0 but getting one of the geared logging engines to pull my log train, along with a second engine for my better half to run as she attends many of our groups steam ups. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One loco that most are not familiar with is the Merlin Matterhorn.











If you look closely you will note there are wires in the cab. The loco is rigged for radio control, and Sam only wants you to pay Peter's widow $495 for it. Even if you have to upgrade the r/c RX and TX to modern 2.4Ghz radios, it's still a great deal.

I have a Merlin Maestro and a Mayflower. Both are trouble-free easy to operate engines. The Matterhorn is similar and was reviewed by Marc H (editor of GR) on his "Locomotive of the Month" page:
http://www.sidestreet.info/locos/loco79.html


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with Pete, that would be a good starter engine, look excellent with LGB Euro 2 axle rolling stock. It probably has loop couplers on each end. My friend has a Merlin Mayflower and its an excellent runner and simple to work on. Simple to replace the old RC with a new 2.4ghz set. If you chose that would, I have a spare twin stick radio and receiver(Saturn 2.4ghz thats maybe 2 years old) you could have for the cost of shipping to you. I went to a different style controller in my live steamer and this one just collects dust now. Cheers Mike


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete and Mike for the assist.

A few more engines have been posted near the bottom. From today, anyone purchasing a loco for over $750 can buy an Aristocraft Switcher 040 live steam for $250 plus shipping to you until we run out or an Aristocraft Mike live steam for $750 plus shipping until we run out. Merry Christmas!

Sam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> A few more engines have been posted near the bottom.


Sam, clarifications requested, please:
_Accucraft Saxonian 1k, 1.4k., like new, runs well._ Is that $1,400 ?

_Hemmens Porter (metal cab/tender) _Marc has one on his "locomotive of the month" pages http://www.sidestreet.info/locos/loco64.html
but it has the wooden cab/tender [I have the same cab/tender on my Merlin Mayflower.] Any chance of a photo or two?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Pete, 

Yes, $1400. 

The Hemmens was made in the wood cab/tender version and the metal cab/tender version. This one is the metal cab/tender version.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I have finally gotten around to pricing some of these engines. Thank you for your patience. It has been a challenge just to wrap my head around all the stuff that there is. I remember Peter leaving year-after-year with a car stuffed to capacity from Diamondhead and wondering where it all was going. I know have some idea of just how much space was required... So, let’s help poor Lori get more of this gone!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is pic of the ad for the Rishon Mason Bogie in a mid 1990s era Steam in the Garden magazine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Here is pic of the ad for the Rishon Mason Bogie


I've had this photo for years (it's dated 2000) as I always fancied one. The prototype is known as a "Big Mason" 2-6-6T, compared with the Accucraft model which is smaller.

(photo deleted as it was the wrong version!)

Aha - another pic from the same era in my archives.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are pics of the actual engine. Can anyone supply a manual for this engine?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks great Sam, much better with the cab put back together. I dont know how many were built, probably not very many at all. Hopefully someone out there has a manual that a copy can be made from. You might ask around at Diamond head next month.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I lowered the price on the stock Accucraft 2 cyl Shays to $1200 Norm’s old one and Larry’s will be $1350. This is a great deal for anyone who doesn’t have one. Also, since Accucraft does not have spare parts, you might want to have another in case that’s needed in the future.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I've had this photo for years (it's dated 2000) as I always fancied one. The prototype is known as a "Big Mason" 2-6-6T, compared with the Accucraft model which is smaller.


Pete,

Nice as that Mason is in this first pic; that is not a Rishon model. I do believe however it is a Delton Brass model of the same "Big Mason".

Your second pic is certainly a Rishon Mason Bogie though! 

Back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## willp (Feb 17, 2008)

Sam, Peter bought Larry Newman's Heisler from Ruby creation. Is this listed ? (haven't found a listing, yet) If it is can you bring it to Diamondhead ?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

The Larry Newman Heisler is listed and I’ve bundled with his freight cars and caboose for 2K. It comes with a wood box. Please note it is unpainted (save the stack) so you can paint and letter as you wish. 

If the engine sells before DH, then it will be shipped unless the buyer asks me to bring to them there after payment.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> The Larry Newman Heisler is listed and I’ve bundled with his freight cars and caboose for 2K. It comes with a wood box. Please note it is unpainted (save the stack) so you can paint and letter as you wish.


I googled it to satisy my curiosity - here's Larry and the Heisler from his Memorial column in SitG:












And here's the Heisler running at DH:















These are from a 28-page thread here in 2009-2013. Many of the photos are lost or replaced by junk, but he posted many videos which are still visible.

https://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/8454-redbeards-ruby-heisler-26.html


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no one out there who doesn’t want the alcohol N&W 611? It looks virtually new to me-it is complete in the original boxes. You can still get the a nice 7 car consist to run with this engine. And the price is over 1k off the usual price. And I can personally deliver to you at DH..or you can talk to someone who is going to bring to you. I own this engine and I can tell you it’s a great runner. So, someone help me out here!


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, I need two things for the Bowande A4:

1. Timing guide—apparently someone created one a few years ago. Anyone who has one can you note here and forward to my email address.
2. Operators guide. Please send so I have with this engine.

Thanks,
Sam sdimaggio at ameritech dot net


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are some of the jewels that are left:

* Accucraft San Juan Mason Bogie-SOLD
* Accucraft American SPC #9. Beautiful red livery. Cow catcher replaced. Engine has some minor blemishes but overall a beautiful engine. Wood box, goodall valve. I have pics. $1000.
* Larry Newman Heisler. Custom built with 5 freight cars plus his caboose. $2000. Engine unpainted except for the onion stack. Pics available.
* Accucraft 611 alcohol-fired. If there's a better running Accucraft engine out of the box, I haven't seen it. $4600-that's almost 1k less than I paid for mine. I have pics for this engine also.
* Aster Schools. Looks in very good shape and I have the Aster manual as well. The first Aster and a classic. $1300. Ask if interested and I'll send pics.
* Accucraft Mich-Cal 2 cylinder Shay. I have a few stock ones at a good price. $1200

I'm delivering 5-6 engines at DH...let's see if we can add a few more....For those one have one of the above, consider a spare engine since you can't get parts anymore for most of these.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Updated pricing...3/4/2020.

Please note I have lowered some of the prices on some of the pieces in Peter’s collection. Now’s a good time to pick up that spare engine for parts or get a friend started in live steam.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

What is this HOOEIKS person who is copying previous posts?
See Sams post of 11-30-2019.
Maybe a computer hacking in?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

